# Q6600 and Zalman CNPS 9700



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll be getting my new rig from the egg in a few days and I was considering OC'ing my Q6600. I'm not thinking too extreme for now, and if I do decide to really push it I think I'll go for water cooling, but does anyone know if the Zalman 9700 is enough to handle an OC to maybe 2.8 - 3.0? I know lots of things come into play, but I'm just thinking more in general terms at the moment.
ray:


In case you were wondering:

XFX NVIDIA 780i mobo

Q6600 and Zalman CNPS 9700 (AS5 Paste)

2x WD 320G SATA 3.0Gb/s HDD's in RAID 0

4G Corsair DDR2 800 (2 sticks of 2) TWIN2X4096-6400C5

XFX NVIDIA 9600GT 512MBDDR3

Corsair 750w PSU (single 12v rail)

Windows Vista Home Premium SP1


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a very similar system, with a generic cheap Masscool cpu fan/heatsink and have my Q6600 overclocked to 3ghz. It's running at 55-60C while gaming. Your fan/heatsink is much better, and is actually the same one I plan to upgrade to soon. So you'll be set!


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks a lot. I'm still pretty new to the whole OC scene, but I'm pretty sure I get it. Still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Bear in mind: you can lower your CPU temps more by lowering the room temp!! I too have a Q6600 with a Zalman (9500) and found that overall CPU temp sat 10 degrees cooler, until I opened the window. They then dropped another 5 degrees or so. The average temp is now 19-20 degrees as the following shows...










Next Im thinking towards venting cooler air in from outside via some sort of flexible tubing. God knows how though cos I dont think the local housaing association will be too chuffed with me coring a massive hole through my livingroom wall!!
Please do post back with the results of your overclock, as I am interested in the better settings to use for a mild overclock.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

(thats the TEMPIN0 readout if anyone was wondering)


----------

